# HTV on Plastisol?



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

can you put glitter HTV on top of plastisol ink? Will it stick and stay stuck?


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

We did it at the place I used to work at. I'm guessing it stayed on since the customer didn't complain but I would try it on a junk shirt and do a wash test.


----------

